

ReQall Product End of Life - cfontes
http://www.reqall.com/

======
cfontes
Dear reQall User,

It is with deep regret that we are writing to inform you that we will no
longer be able to provide the product reQall after October 31, 2013. We
terminated development on the product more than a year ago, but have been
keeping the product available to our users, despite the fact that we have had
to subsidize the costs. However, a couple of events have changed the
situation: The vendor who provides the platform on which our IVR (for Phone
Access) is based has informed us that the platform will no longer be supported
as of October 31. iOS7 has broken reQall for iPhone so that users can no
longer record tasks on it. As these events break 2 of the 3 major components
of reQall, we feel it is time to let it go. The product and our users hold a
special place in our hearts, so this has been a difficult decision for us.

Here's what you need to know: Before November 30, you can export your personal
data. Go to
[http://www.reqall.com/webui/my_accounts](http://www.reqall.com/webui/my_accounts)
and select "Download my backup" on the lower right side. You will receive a
csv file of your existing reQall items via email. reQall, the company, will
continue. Our strategic focus continues to be on reQall Rover and The reQall
Platform, which we use to create customized personal assistant applications
for enterprises.

If you have any questions, please contact us at support@reqall.com. Meanwhile,
remember to export your data before November 30th.

Thank you for your past support, The reQall Team

